# TARUMÃ | Shopping Jockey Plaza | U/C



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

Largest shopping mall in southern Brazil, inaugurated on May 2, 2019, with English subtitles.

photo of the progress of the works










video about the work with English subtitles


----------

